# Slp Loudmouth



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have an 04 GTO with Dynatech long tubes with high flow cats, x-pipe and SLP Loud Mouth 1(This is what came with the 421 bobcat kit). This whole exhaust setup is extremely loud and when I rev it up or when I'm cruising and let off the gas it just crackles and pops and I love the attention I get at the car shows or when I'm driving the car. Last Hooters car show I went to there was an 06 GTO on the dyno with full SLP exhaust. Car was just about as loud as mine, while on the dyno after the pull when he let off the gas there was no crackle or popping at all. I have seen many videos of 05 and 06 with SLP exhaust none crackle or pop. 04 SLP exhuast is alittle different from from the 05-06 SLP exhaust: This the 05-06 Slp exhaust-http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT5015/GTEXH/SLP+Loud+Mouth+Exhaust+System+w-PowerFlo-X+Crossover+Pipe+-+2005%2B+GTO.html

04 Slp exhuast-http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT5004/GTEXH/SLP+Loud+Mouth+Exhaust++w-PowerFlo-X+Crossover.html

The mufflers are right after the x-pipe on the 04 while on the 05 the mufflers are towards the end of the exhaust. Could this have alot to do with the difference? I know it also depends on what long tubes and x-pipe are being used.

Also does anyone have an exhaust that might sound similar to mine?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

*Tune*

I have a setup almost like your i have kooks 1 3/4" jethot coated to 2200 catless mids on the slp catback system(current dd i have lmII's on). the poping and crackle can be taken care of with a tune, If im not mistaken it is due to the excess gas release from the computer trying to make the car run smooth. the excess gets dumped on decel to try to correct that thus causing the popin and crackle. Im not sure on the positioning of the resonators and how that plays a roll im sure you will have someone chime in and help you out.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

04stangkiller said:


> I have a setup almost like your i have kooks 1 3/4" jethot coated to 2200 catless mids on the slp catback system(current dd i have lmII's on). the poping and crackle can be taken care of with a tune, If im not mistaken it is due to the excess gas release from the computer trying to make the car run smooth. the excess gets dumped on decel to try to correct that thus causing the popin and crackle. Im not sure on the positioning of the resonators and how that plays a roll im sure you will have someone chime in and help you out.


The car was professionally tuned on a dyno and put down 360rwhp. The exhuast system is basically like straight pipes. Theres no restriction what so ever and I love the crackle and popping. I was just wondering why heard it on some 04s and not on 05-06s with Slp


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

due to the tune is why you dont hear it. when the tuner goes into the computer he adjusts the A/F ratios so it eliminates it.. 04's have a different pipeing route for the exhaust so that plays somewhat of a role.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

04stangkiller said:


> 04's have a different pipeing route for the exhaust so that plays somewhat of a role.


:agree 

the 05-06 Slp exhaust is different and I think thats why the 04s With Slp sound different from the 05-06s with Slp


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have an 06-m6 with LM1 and a tune. It's rather obnoxious, pops and snaps, especially when cold. Under hard acccelleration it just screams murder. I like it and it's one of the reasons I went with the LM1. SLP longtubes to follow for Christmas... There are many other options if a more mellow or european sound is desired. LMII are a little softer on the ears...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I have an 06-m6 with LM1 and a tune. It's rather obnoxious, pops and snaps, especially when cold. Under hard acccelleration it just screams murder. I like it and it's one of the reasons I went with the LM1. SLP longtubes to follow for Christmas... There are many other options if a more mellow or european sound is desired. LMII are a little softer on the ears...


Those long tubes are really gona wake it up even more and wait till you hear it scream when you put those on :cool, Its also gona crackle and pop really loud. At 3500rpms+ my car is just so loud I can't explain it, but I love it that way  Good luck with the long tubes man


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Those long tubes are really gona wake it up even more and wait till you hear it scream when you put those on :cool, Its also gona crackle and pop really loud. At 3500rpms+ my car is just so loud I can't explain it, but I love it that way  Good luck with the long tubes man


Just what he Doctor ordered, thanks for the heads-up. Never been a fan of the quiet muscle car...:cheers


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

*be ready*

Im one that loves a loud exhaust, i have multiple friends that run UMP late model modified dirt cars im used to header only 600+ hp engines at redline. but for a daily driver i HAD to change my LM to the LMII or buddy popo would have a nice ticket filled out for sound ordinance violation. wait till you get your SLP headers you will be singin a different tune when you hear how loud it gets.. even with the change to LMII's with catless mids on kooks 1 3/4" I can still set car alarms off in parking garages and near downtown tall buildings. And the best part i can get my buddy with a 38' scarab twin 502's 500 hp each, tell me while on the phone that my car is FREAKIN loud!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

04stangkiller said:


> Im one that loves a loud exhaust, i have multiple friends that run UMP late model modified dirt cars im used to header only 600+ hp engines at redline. but for a daily driver i HAD to change my LM to the LMII or buddy popo would have a nice ticket filled out for sound ordinance violation. wait till you get your SLP headers you will be singin a different tune when you hear how loud it gets.. even with the change to LMII's with catless mids on kooks 1 3/4" I can still set car alarms off in parking garages and near downtown tall buildings. And the best part i can get my buddy with a 38' scarab twin 502's 500 hp each, tell me while on the phone that my car is FREAKIN loud!


Hmm, I may need to re-think the SLP headers based on your post. Anyone have a sound clip of SLP headers and LMI or II?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have dynatech long tubes headers which are a little bit more money than the Slp headers and like I said before extremely loud, I have to drive at 2000rpms or below to keep the car quite so I don't get pulled over. First time I had the car on my way home I stopped by at my buddys house to show him the car and one of his neighbors from up the street came out threating to call the police if I ever came around with my car again lol


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I have dynatech long tubes headers which are a little bit more money than the Slp headers and like I said before extremely loud, I have to drive at 2000rpms or below to keep the car quite so I don't get pulled over. First time I had the car on my way home I stopped by at my buddys house to show him the car and one of his neighbors from up the street came out threating to call the police if I ever came around with my car again lol


Oh that's just wonderful...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Oh that's just wonderful...


If you want your car to be loud its the best sounding exhaust and you will get alot of attention when driving and who wouldn't like it when your goat gets attention :cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> If you want your car to be loud its the best sounding exhaust and you will get alot of attention when driving and who wouldn't like it when your goat gets attention :cool


I ordered them tonight...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I ordered them tonight...


congrads


----------



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

dude i have cam headers no cats x pipe lm1 and its sick nasty! you wont regret getting it. the tone is so rich and piercings everyone will know when a goat rollin with lm1 rolls around. its loud yes, but just the right dose. it shows major balls!
as for the snap crackle and pop... i believe it is oxygen rich air igniting and popping. mainly due to back pressure? anyway lm1 is really awesome. when you need the inspection sticker though its good to have the mufflers for a back up! =]


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I have dynatech long tubes headers which are a little bit more money than the Slp headers and like I said before extremely loud, I have to drive at 2000rpms or below to keep the car quite so I don't get pulled over. First time I had the car on my way home I stopped by at my buddys house to show him the car and one of his neighbors from up the street came out threating to call the police if I ever came around with my car again lol


You think thats bad...i have to keep my car in a storage building cuz my landlords and quote "will evict me quicker than i ever think about. I see that car again and your gone". And then the rips called the cops on me. To bad for them we have no noise ordinance or emissons testing. The look on her face was priceless when the cop told her she was flirting with harassment charges if she kept it up! But anyways i keep the car away for the most part untill i find a house to buy!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ha ha i love it when people get mad. even though it sucks that people for some reason think its unreasonable to pass them doin a 100 in a 55 and call the cops ha ha its funny because what they dont realize is that i only give it half throttle to pass!! i know thats kinda of the sound subject but ya... i also decided when i stomp on the throttle people only think one of two things.. WOW that was awesome!! or that freakin idiot is gonna kill someone ha ha


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

lol yeah there are only two reactions when it comes to a loud GTO. It didn't help my case since 70% of my neighbors are 60 or older...(townhome area) I think the best thing with full SLP exhaust is driving by somebody on the sidewalk and letting off the gas and that crack makes them jump out of their skin. Best moment i had in my car was in atlantic city in the trump parking garage when some idiot cut me off and had his window down....cracked the gas and he was almost in the passanger's seat and head under the dashboard! that was great


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ha ha very nice!! :shutme


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the SLP lt's with x-pipe, hf cats, lm-1's, Under wot you can hear the car from a mile away, It will scare the bejesus out of a old person for sure, No hassles from the cops as long as I'm just cruise'n below 2000 rpm, which is easy to do with a stall converter.


----------

